# duck band



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

i shot a mallard this weekend near lansing ia. it had a band on it theat i have never seen before. it reads
slsc 2004
po box 9
dalton, mn 56324
#225

anyone ever heard of a band like this? any help or info would be great!


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

Looks like a private bander or a club, mail a letter with your info and where and when you shot the bird. They will probably will respond with info on the bird.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Way to go Trigger you just shot some kids 4-H project!!!!!  Just kidding!

Dalton MN is not very big maybe you could call the town and ask if anyone has info for you. I would have to guess it was a club that banded it.

Welcome to the site :welcome:

Bob


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I would the SC stands for sportsman's club, let us know when you find out, congrats too!!! :beer:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Nice work on the band!!

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: Sounds like someone did it themselves.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

my guess is it was probably a local du member????


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Dalton is a small town just south of Fergus Falls just off of 94. They also have a large outdoor store there. A lot of peole in the area get their shells, bigfoots, blinds, etc there. I asume it is a local sportsmen's club.

Mail them the kill info and ask them to mail you back.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Just talked to my car slesman in Fergus who does a TON of duck and goose hunting in that area and he thinks it is the Stalker Laker Sportsman's Club.

That would make perfect sense as Stalker lake is about 2-4 miles outside of Dalton.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

I got my boat from dalton sports in dalton. congrats on the band


----------

